# Time to get Tasty - A cutting journal!



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I have started and not finished a few of these journals before, but with no end goal so this time, I'm sticking to it!

Tomorrow I start the diet, training and supps outlined in this article:

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/articles-forum/1157-dieting-getting-ready-competition.html

I'm not competing at the end of it, but I want to get myself into a decent shape. I have an end date based around a holiday but it's not just for that, I've not been lean since I started training... I went from being skinny, to being bigger but always a bit fat.

I haven't got much in the way of before pics, but I will get the mrs do some next time I'm there. The most recent one I have is this:










I'm not the biggest I've ever been right now, but as some of you may remember I fractured my clavicle and tore my AC ligament completely in two (ouch) just 7 months ago and was looking at surgery, couldn't lift a weight until early May - so got back as much as I could and lost some of the fat I'd gained from sitting around! Not going to put off the cut any longer though - I can grow again from the rebound onwards 

I will weigh myself in the morning and let you know how I got on with training & diet!

Any advice / tips appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Any particular reason u want to do it that way??


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

i dont understand, is this diet customised for your bodytype, weight and metabolism or are u just going out on a limb and hoping it to work?


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

sorry im not hating on the article, think its great but i reckon diet should be adjusted accordingly


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

rippedgreg said:


> i dont understand, is this diet customised for your bodytype, weight and metabolism or are u just going out on a limb and hoping it to work?


Big A wrote it :whistling:

Good luck mate, subbed.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Any particular reason u want to do it that way??


If I don't have structure I go off the rails easily, I like the way this is set out and I think I can follow it. I don't want to do keto as it made me feel awful, so the low carb approach is the best method for me.



rippedgreg said:


> i dont understand, is this diet customised for your bodytype, weight and metabolism or are u just going out on a limb and hoping it to work?


No it's not customised for me personally, but it's worked for countless people before me over the years so I don't see why it wouldn't work for me. Essentially it's just a high protein diet, where the carbs decrease every fortnight.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

rippedgreg said:


> sorry im not hating on the article, think its great but i reckon diet should be adjusted accordingly


That's fine mate, I understand!



Fat said:


> Big A recommended it :whistling:
> 
> Good luck mate, subbed.


Thanks. All I can do is see how I respond, like I said a lot of people have had great success from this diet and training set up. If it doesn't work for me, I can try something else. Isn't that what this whole game is about?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fair do's - good luck mate.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Sounds good bro ill defo be watching this, Wat u running atm?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Subbed btw


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Go forth and beyond the call of duty bro, good luck


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Fair do's - good luck mate.


Thanks mate 



rippedgreg said:


> Sounds good bro ill defo be watching this, Wat u running atm?


Cheers mate I appreciate it. Right now I am running 600mg test prop each week and 60mg winny ED. I might switch to longer ester test and up the dose a little until further down the line as I'm getting a little sick of all these ****ing injections haha.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Hayesy said:


> Go forth and beyond the call of duty bro, good luck


Haha cheers mate. You're looking good by the way man! How you been?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Haha cheers mate. You're looking good by the way man! How you been?


Thanks mate, just starting to get the lean @ss look again myself, feel eyes on me when i am down at the gym so its nice thats all my hard work is paying off....had a terrible wkend diet wise, split from my girl so had a binge eating contest with myself haha!

How r u anways, whats new!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Ah sorry to hear about the mrs mate. Yeah I'm all good, not had such a good weekend diet-wise myself, was MC'ing at a boat party on Saturday and had brandy and coke for breakfast.... kind of followed on from there....

What have you been doing diet / cardio wise to chisel up then mate?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Ah sorry to hear about the mrs mate. Yeah I'm all good, not had such a good weekend diet-wise myself, was MC'ing at a boat party on Saturday and had brandy and coke for breakfast.... kind of followed on from there....
> 
> What have you been doing diet / cardio wise to chisel up then mate?


Ah thanks mate, gutted like but just got to move on from it, will be hitting the gym HARD now

Hahaha the hair of the dog stuff that mate, yout a bad man!

Diet wise just very low carb and loads of protien, carb up at the wkend now its lowish carbs all week for me :death:

Cardio just fasted of a wkend and when i can jump on the tredmill for 15 after a session, been using Clen + Yohimbine and results wise the fat drops off you, well me in this case lol....

what you got planned aas wise etc


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

That's what I did when me and mine had a bad patch last year, just lived in the gym. Just ****ed off I put a load of size on and got my shoulder broken over a stupid scrap! Ah well you live and learn. It does get eaiser - as rubbish as that probably sounds!

AAS wise like I said I'm on 600mg prop a week right now, I might switch to a long ester test just so I don't have to jab so much.

As for fat burners, in the article he recommends staying on clen for the full 8 weeks - something about the t3 keeping it working? And running ECA at the same time. I don't think I'll be doing that, I don't know if my heart could take ECA and clen at the same time! I might do the standard 2 on 2 off alternating clen and ECA. I will do what he says about introducing t3 on the third week and upping it as I go.

I've not tried yohimbine before?


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Tasty said:


> I have started and not finished a few of these journals before, but with no end goal so this time, I'm sticking to it!
> 
> Tomorrow I start the diet, training and supps outlined in this article:
> 
> ...


 :thumb :Excellent Tasty,

Will be watching and popping in on a regular basis....

Good luck with it all hun...im sure you will do great....

Subbed...of course.. :thumb :xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Subbed my son x


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Enjoy, thanks dad  haha. Just on my way to work, I'll update with some actual facts and figures when I get there. It reads more likely a lonely hearts column than a BB journal right now...!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Good luck pal. Subbed and will follow with interest. Look forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

LeBigMac said:


> Good luck pal. Subbed and will follow with interest. Look forward to seeing the end result.


Thanks mate!  me too!

Right, some stats and my diet for today:

Height: 6'1

Weight: 226lbs (this was first thing this morning)

Today's diet :

4.30am - got up to fit in a long walk before leaving for work, turns out it was ****ing down, so much for summer... Made do with taking stairs not escalators on the tube and using opening up as a circuit (it's a huge 3 storey building haha)

6.15am - 7.5 egg whites, 2 scoops extreme whey, 1 apple

(this should be 12 egg whites but I found a 15 egg white carton in the shop last night so thought I'd try half - I don't like cooked egg white so I mixed it with my whey and it was quite nice)

The rest of my day will be:

8am - 100g rice, apple, shake

10am - 300g chicken, broccoli, shake

12pm - 100g bread, apple, shake

2pm - 200g tuna, salad, shake

3pm - Train - I will have to do AM & PM workout together, followed by abs and cardio.

4pm - 100g maltodextrin, apple

6.30pm - Prawns, salad / veg, shake

And I imagine I'll be in bed by half 8.

Some slight tweaks to the one laid out in the plan, had to shift all the times 2 hours forward due to work but I don't see any big deviations.

Next week I'll be working different shifts, so I can split my workouts into AM and PM.


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Thanks mate!  me too!
> 
> Right, some stats and my diet for today:
> 
> ...


Good old weather eh....still managed to get your cardio in doing the stairs.... :thumb:

Hope doing the am and pm sessions together works ok for you...and you dont get too fatigued...

Looking at the diet part, i just hope you like shakes okay.?? seems to be an awful lot of them throughout the day? I would be full up just from them.. :tongue:

Keep up the enthusiasm.....its great to see someone so 'up for it'...:thumbup1:xx


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Enjoy1 said:


> Good old weather eh....still managed to get your cardio in doing the stairs.... :thumb:
> 
> Hope doing the am and pm sessions together works ok for you...and you dont get too fatigued...
> 
> ...


I know! You'd never believe it was July :sad:

The training together will be tough but once I'm in there I'm ok, I won't leave until its done! I've been training to a fairly high intensity anyway so I'm hoping it should see me through!

The shakes I can handle, I've just used up my tub of banana though and switched to vanilla which isn't as nice, but still good  the extreme whey doesn't bloat me out at all though so I can take them down just fine.

And thank you! I hope I keep it up too, there will be rough days I imagine - as with any diet! But I have my eyes on the prize


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

http://jn.nutrition.org/content/128/10/1716.full

No good raw son!!!!!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

biglbs said:


> http://jn.nutrition.org/content/128/10/1716.full
> 
> No good raw son!!!!!


Seriously? Aww man. I well don't wanna eat 12 cooked egg whites a day! Ah well nevermind.

RIGHT!

Training was intense. Not in-tents, intense. I was sick - this is the sign of a good workout I feel, haha. As I said, due to working earlies I did the AM & PM workouts together, followed by abs (this is the point where I threw up, then finished abs off), then cardio. Don't laugh at the weights, like I said busted shoulder and ligament is gone forever so I'm not pressing very heavy. I'll leave out the warm up sets because they clog things up.

Today I did:

Incline Bench - 80kg x 10

85kg x 8

85kg x 6

85kg x 12

2 mins rest between sets

Flat flyes - 15kg each side

10 reps

8

6

6

(1 min rest between sets)

Cable Crossovers - I don't know what the weight is? It's setting "3" which I imagine is 15kg...

4 sets of 10 reps, with 40 secs rest between sets

Bicep curl B.B. - 2 x sets of 10, superset with a set of 15 of the same exercise

Preacher curl (mach.)	- 2 x superset 10/15 as above

Rope pushdowns - 2 x superset 10/15

Dips b/w benches - 2 x superset 10/15

This was all as per the training laid out in the plan. I followed this up with ab work (weighted crunch machine, hanging raises) and then 20 minutes of LISS cardio on the bike, keeping my heart rate within the 65% range.

All in all I feel ****ed! Especially after the early start... off to prepare my food for tomorrow


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just swap the raw egg whites for more protein powder or powdered egg whites mate, although be warned, your ar*e will be honking on the powdered stuff !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice session Tasty!

You can also make a very loose scrambled egg and drink it!!!Or eat it!!! :lol:

Egg white by itself is an uncomplete amino chain it must have approx 30% whole eggs in to digest correctly and be of good use.

So 3 whole 7 whites=perfection


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Good luck with the plan mate. I'm on the same one starting yesterday so will def sub yours and follow results to compare n check I am on track. Probably help keep me in line lol


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Milky said:


> Just swap the raw egg whites for more protein powder or powdered egg whites mate, although be warned, your ar*e will be honking on the powdered stuff !


Ah thanks mate, I might try the powdered stuff... I don't fancy another 2 scoops of whey a day, I'm already on 10 :sad: haha.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

biglbs said:


> Nice session Tasty!
> 
> You can also make a very loose scrambled egg and drink it!!!Or eat it!!! :lol:
> 
> ...


Cheers mate  Ok I might try some of these plans tomorrow, if I can't hack it I'll go for the powdered ones and deal with the honking ****. Ha! Hmmm it just says in the diet 12 egg whites a day, to be honest a couple of yolks in there would make it much easier for me to eat.



itsme1 said:


> Good luck with the plan mate. I'm on the same one starting yesterday so will def sub yours and follow results to compare n check I am on track. Probably help keep me in line lol


Ah really, nice one mate - how you finding it?


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

So far feeling great with both workouts am and pm. And all through the day. Actually had loads of energy today and it was a really busy day. I'm waiting for clen to arrive hopefully it will tomorrow so can really start doing it properly lol. Not doing test or anything. The eggs thing does suck its soo hard to eat 12 egg whites so far all I've managed is 10 and before the end I'm sick of it lol.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

It's definitely not a diet where you feel hungry! I think the energy with dissipate as the workouts start to mount up and the carbs get gradually cut but then I'll be adding ECA in so **** it, I'm ready for it!


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Haha good attitude mate. Yeah not been hungry that's for sure. Yeah I got the t5's comin to cycle with clen for the 2 weeks I'm off it so energy should be all good as long as I'm recovering but given the protein amounts should be ok I'm hoping


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

TheBob said:


> Just dropping in m8 , good luck with your goals ,


Thanks fella. I'll be honest I saw you'd commented and was bracing myself for noodle-related abuse.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Thanks mate!  me too!
> 
> Right, some stats and my diet for today:
> 
> ...


You didn't just bottle a work out due to it raining! MTFU! Lol :tongue:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

TheBob said:


> Not at all , the noodle stuff is in jest
> 
> It's difficult training round injuries & long term probs ... But it can be done


Cheers mate. Yeah it can be done, I smashed my back up when I was younger too but there are ways and means around it all!



LeBigMac said:


> You didn't just bottle a work out due to it raining! MTFU! Lol :tongue:


Haha it was a planned half hour walk with a portion of it being along the Thames. If you fancy doing that at 4.30am pal then I'll hold my hands up and say I need to man up! Ungodly thing to do at an ungodly hour.


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Good luck mate. Will be following with interest


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

methos said:


> Good luck mate. Will be following with interest


Cheers mate! I'll try and add a few pics soon, definitely a leg shot or two, for the ladies. Ha!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Alarm didn't go off today, which is always nice. Made it to work half an hour late so my first meal was at 6.45 not 6... I'm still going to have my next meal at 8 so it doesn't mess my timings up too much. Today is very much the same as yesterday diet wise, but I swapped the egg whites for extra whey (just for now) and I have got red meat for lunch as it suggests, in the form of some lovely diced beef. It does say on the plan to have 10g flax seed oil with my midday meal of red meat (guessing this is a fat thing) I haven't actually got any... Is it worth me getting some today does anybody know? I suppose it's useful for cutting plus it helps your joints? I may have made that up.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh and a leg shot as promised.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha love the money-saving tip. I'm sure it is the same stuff anyway... Hmm I'll go get some from h&b at lunch. No doubt it'll cost an arm and a leg...


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

How are you training your abs mate? It says every workout but seems a bit over the top?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

itsme1 said:


> How are you training your abs mate? It says every workout but seems a bit over the top?


I'm only training once a day mate and only done two days so far! They feel ok, not too sore or anything... that might change when it switches to two workouts a day...

Todays training:

Wasn't sick! Bonus. Felt sick but wasn't actually sick... I think I'm having problems digesting this food, it's not what or how I'm used to eating. Maybe I'll get used to it? Anyway, back to the training - I once again combined AM & PM... So did -

* Millitary press - 10, 8, 6, 12 (2min rest) - 30kg including the bar... I never ever BB military press and I struggled with this if I'm honest, maybe due to the injury but I was better with the db's?

* D.B. Press - 8, 6, 6 (1min rest) - 22.5kg each side

* Rear delt machine - 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 (40sec rest) - 20kg

* Lat pulldowns - 2 x superset 8/12 - 70kg ss 40kg

* Bent-over rows - 2 x superset 8/12 - 55kg ss 30kg

* Shrugs - 2 x superset 8/12 - 40kg ss 20kg

I followed this up with some weighted sicillian sit ups, then weighted crunch machine.

Cardio: 25 mins on the bike - mainly LISS with some intervals thrown in, kept my heart rate in the 65% range as instructed.

Good(ish) day today, like I said my gut isn't enjoying this diet but I might get used to that. Feeling the carb cravings a little today and I'm sure they'll get worse but that's part and parcel of the game!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

A gratuitous shot of dinner  feel better after that!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok so up and at em on time today! Dreamed about cake a lot last night haha, I don't even usually eat cake! Strange. Felt drained this morning when I got up but to be honest, I probably picked the hardest week out of my shift pattern to start this on... I feel like crap when I'm on earlies anyway. That said it's still eyes on the prize! Feeling content never got abs on a fat man (I like this phrase, I just made it up but it's a good un). I might scour the web for some motivational images and keep them in here for when it gets tough. Pictures of mountains with some soppy quote under it, that kinda crap.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Just been offered an entire box of "gourmet" cupcakes :sad: some posh do at work last night and they didn't have them. I put them in a staff room at the other end of the building. Why do that to me? Haha.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Doing well with this my Son.....

It will not take long and your weights will creep up,just do not push too hard,as tendons need to get stronger too,good work.Don't eat them


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks big man  and no chance! I'm not gonna look back at the end of this diet and think "I wish I'd never eaten that cupcake" I'm just not gonna do it! I have a cheat meal on sunday AM and then carb up the rest of the day - other than that no variations!

Tonights training is legs... Finally might be able to put some decent weights in here! Well half decent anyway!  problem is I'm USUALLY sick after a proper leg training session so it's on the cards today.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok, I enjoyed it a bit more today in the gym. I'll be honest though - I skipped the last meal before training and just had a shake (no chicken or fish). It's that meal that's been sitting heavy on my stomach and making me sick I reckon.

Today I did:

* Leg Press - 10, 8, 6, 12 (2min rest) - 120kg

* Hack Squat - 8, 6, 6 (1min rest) - 90kg

* Leg extension - 10, 10, 10, 10, 10	(40sec rest) - 60kg

* Lying leg curl - 4 supersets - 10/15 - 70kg ss 30kg

* Standing calf raise - 2 supersets - 8/10 - 100kg ss 60kg

This I followed with Abs:

3 x 20 reps of 60kg on the weighted crunch machine

And Cardio:

30 minutes bike - 65% heart rate maintained with a few higher intensity bits thrown in here and there.

All in all not a bad workout BUT the one thing I am struggling with more than the sick feeling or the diet or whatever - is looking like crap! Being on low carbs has proper flattened me out and I don't like it! :sad:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I know the feeling,look through that mate,it will get better and drink more water


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Haha love the money-saving tip. I'm sure it is the same stuff anyway... Hmm I'll go get some from h&b at lunch. No doubt it'll cost an arm and a leg...


£10 for 450ml from H&B - for once H&B is cheaper than the supermarket. Best I've found is £4.50 for 250ml you looked at MCT oil mate?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Haha love the money-saving tip. I'm sure it is the same stuff anyway... Hmm I'll go get some from h&b at lunch. No doubt it'll cost an arm and a leg...


£10 for 450ml from H&B - for once H&B is cheaper than the supermarket. Best I've found is £4.50 for 250ml you looked at MCT oil mate?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha I drink loads of water! Yesterday I must have put away 4L easy.

Legs are sore today, managed to fit in some morning cardio, walked from my house to blackfriars station (basically Liverpool street to the Thames) and got there in about 20 minutes, then 10 mins on the tube, then another 10 minute walk and then running round unlocking this place. I must admit, I'm looking forward to Sunday!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

LeBigMac said:


> £10 for 450ml from H&B - for once H&B is cheaper than the supermarket. Best I've found is £4.50 for 250ml you looked at MCT oil mate?


Ah ok mate nice one! No not looked at it, the diet plan just said flax seed but it was written 10 years ago so if something better has come along I'm all ears


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What is the plan today mate?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Well the diet is still as it has been, being very rigid with that. One problem is that someone hasn't shown up for work - so I've been here since 6am and I might have to stay until 5pm :sad: wasn't really prepared for that at all. Will still train after work, might see if I can sneak and hours sleep in somewhere just so I've got the energy for it! Up at 5am for work tomorrow too...


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Well the diet is still as it has been, being very rigid with that. One problem is that someone hasn't shown up for work - so I've been here since 6am and I might have to stay until 5pm :sad: wasn't really prepared for that at all. Will still train after work, might see if I can sneak and hours sleep in somewhere just so I've got the energy for it! Up at 5am for work tomorrow too...


Don't you just hate inconsiderate mofo's who get in the way of a perfectly good plan!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh mate tell me about it, I'm tired now! Haha, I should be in the gym at 3pm and out by 4.30pm... I won't be home until 8pm earliest. Then dinner, cook, bed, up at 5.... Ah well, eyes on the prize!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Oh mate tell me about it, I'm tired now! Haha, I should be in the gym at 3pm and out by 4.30pm... I won't be home until 8pm earliest. Then dinner, cook, bed, up at 5.... Ah well, eyes on the prize!


Doesn't sound ideal mate. Got to do what you got do.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

LeBigMac said:


> Doesn't sound ideal mate. Got to do what you got do.


That's it mate!

Right - today was GOOD. Well, it was crap but training went well, even on low carb I moved something close to a decent weight on the bench. Training went like this -

* Flat bench:

10 @ 60kg

8 @ 80kg

6 @ 85kg

5 @ 90kg 

* Incline press - 2 supersets - 8/10 - 70kg ss 40kg

* Pec Deck - 2 supersets - 8/10 - 40kg ss 20kg

* EZ Bar curl - 10, 8, 6, 12 (2min rest) - 30kg

* Concentration curl - 8, 6, 6 (1min rest) - 15kg

* Preacher curl (mach.)	- 10, 10, 10, 10, 10	(40sec rest) - Various

* Rope pushdown - 10, 8, 6, 12 (2min rest) - 50kg

* Overhead rope - 8 ,6 ,6 (1min rest) - 50kg

* Hammer dip - 10, 10, 10, 10, 10	(40sec rest) - 80kg

Followed by abs - weighted sit ups, twists and the weighted crunch machine @ 60kg

Then cardio - Upped it a little - did 25 mins intervals on the bike.

****ed after all that and after today, had dinner and my last shake.... time for bed, up at 5 again!

Carb day Sunday! EYES ON THE PRIZE!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That is the way forward son x


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah sorry, I wrote a massive reply out on my phone earlier and the ****er deleted it. Couldn't bring myself to do it again!

Today was WEIGHING in day, aaaaand I have gone from 226lbs to 217.5lbs - I know a lot of that is water, but it's a step in the right direction 

Working late shifts this week so doing ALL my training fasted in the morning. This mornings workout :

* Incline Bench - 10, 8, 6, 12 (2min rest) 60kg, 70kg, 70kg, 60kg - not as strong on this (nowhere near) as flat bench. I'm blaming the shoulder but I will get these numbers up.

* Flat flyes - 8, 6, 6 (1min rest) 15kg, 17.5kg, 17.5kg

* Cable crossovers - 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 (40sec rest) - Don't know what the weight is, it doesn't say. Heavy as I could manage.

* Bicep curl B.B. - 2 x superset 10/15 - 30kg ss 20kg

* Preacher curl (mach.)	- 2 x superset 10/15 - not sure weights

* Rope pushdowns - 2 x superset 10/15 - 40kg ss 20kg

* Dip machine - 2 x superset 10/15 - 80kg ss 40kg

Then weighted ab work, then 25 mins cardio.  All fasted... surely that's burning some fat!

Stuck to the diet all over the weekend (carb up sunday) - today I skipped the maltodextrin meal as I knew I had to eat sausage and mash with family :sad: had minimal amounts of mash, a couple of sausage and loads of green beans. Feel guilty but had to do it.


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Mate that's a great weight lose yeah there's water weight involved but still great progress as for the meal this evening seriously not that bad ain't like you ate pizza or something!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

itsme1 said:


> Mate that's a great weight lose yeah there's water weight involved but still great progress as for the meal this evening seriously not that bad ain't like you ate pizza or something!


Thanks mate  how are you gettin on with it? I do find it tough, especially towards the end of the week!


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah i found it too much personally I'm a heating engineer so really active all day then 2 work out and a run I was finding to much so I've gone back to a routine someone on here recommended a while back the diet is pretty much the same tho and been taking clen for a week now n lost 7 pounds so can't complain lol. I will probably go back to that when in single figures bf% and not taking the Clen but I'll up my calories a bit to try n preserve muscle. That's why I'm interested how you get on


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Ah fair enough, I do events & security so spend a large portion of my day sat down which makes the diet easier. Well I'll keep updating it mate to show you how it comes along... 6.5 week till D-day....


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Haha plenty of time then mate. Sure if you stick with it your be loving the results make sure you throw some pics up mate so can see how ya doing


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Will do mate, I reckon end of July just before my birthday and then end of August before I go away


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Tasty, looking good in here, I'm tired just thinking about all them early rises , cardio and the sessions being jam packed. Great loss already, your obv going in the right direction and I will keep popping in to see how your progressing..xx


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Enjoy1 said:


> Tasty, looking good in here, I'm tired just thinking about all them early rises , cardio and the sessions being jam packed. Great loss already, your obv going in the right direction and I will keep popping in to see how your progressing..xx


Thank you! I will keep going, I didn't go before work today my body just wouldn't wake up so I'll go after. Other than that it's just about sticking to it and being focused!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

That is cracking progress right there mate. All looks good and going in the right direction.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

LeBigMac said:


> That is cracking progress right there mate. All looks good and going in the right direction.


Thanks mate 

RIGHT - I've got two workouts to document in here today, as I didn't put yesterday's down and I hit a workout this morning.

YESTERDAY:

* Millitary press - 10, 8, 6, 12 (2min rest) Better weights this time - 40kg, 50kg, 55kg, 50kg.

* D.B. Press - 8, 6, 6 (1min rest) - 22.5 per side

* Rear delt machine - 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 (40sec rest) - Not sure of weight

* Lat pulldowns - 2 x superset 8/12 - 80kg ss 40kg

* Bent-over rows - 2 x superset 8/12 - 50kg ss 30kg

* Shrugs - 2 x superset 8/12 - 40kg ss 20kg (plus what the contraption weights, which I imagine is about 20kg)

THIS MORNING - I did this all fasted and it messed me up all day :sad: plus really ****ed with some prop PIP in my leg. Had a rough day today, argued with the Mrs a lot - I have no patience on this diet and she's a hysterical bitch at the best of times (I love her though  )

* Hack Squats - 10, 8, 6, 12 (2min rest) - 50kg, 60kg, 60kg, 50kg - this is crap compared to my leg press?

* Leg press - 8, 6, 6 (1min rest) - 125kg, 140kg, 150kg

* Leg extension - 10, 10, 10, 10, 10	(40sec rest) - 70kg

* Lying leg curl - 4 supersets - 10/15 - 70kg ss 30kg

* Standing calf raise - 2 supersets - 8/10 - 100kg ss 40kg

BOTH workouts finished up with ab work and 25 mins steady state cardio.

All going well so far apart from my mood. One problem - I'm meeting my brother tomorrow night and I've not seen him for months and months (don't get to see him often). Should I just order an orange juice? I feel a bit rude, I don't wanna cheat on my diet but then I don't want to mug off my brother :sad: quite the pickle. I was only going to drink on my birthday.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> RIGHT - I've got two workouts to document in here today, as I didn't put yesterday's down and I hit a workout this morning.
> 
> ...


SHOTS!!!! :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Gin and slimline..now theres a real blokes drink...  go have a couple...won't do any harm..your working hard enough to well earn it.

Enjoy  x


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Enjoy1 said:


> Gin and slimline..now theres a real blokes drink...  go have a couple...won't do any harm..your working hard enough to well earn it.
> 
> Enjoy  x


Thanks  I might just have a brandy and diet coke or something, gin and slim is a little girly...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy a good pi55 up mate,1 evening will not end the world,you have to live!

I know you're not away on holls like some are,or will be(did i mention that)


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha I will have one or two then  I don't think he wants a full on **** up! And yeah you mentioned. Hahaha. I'm going away too in August, Oxford to Croatia and back in a minibus with a festival in an abandoned castle in the middle :wink: that's a holiday!

www.outlookfestival.com


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You never cleared this with me son?  :thumb:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha if you promise not to tell mum I'll bring back some photos of some naked croatian birds.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mg:


Tasty said:


> Haha if you promise not to tell mum I'll bring back some photos of some naked croatian birds.


 mg:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha that is the exact face you'll pull when you see the pictures! Hahah.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Been reading with interest mate, nice journal, twice a day is hardcore, how do you cope with burn out?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

George-Bean said:


> Been reading with interest mate, nice journal, twice a day is hardcore, how do you cope with burn out?


Thanks mate, I've not been training twice a day so much due to shift work but doing both workouts at once, followed by cardio. Some days I really don't feel like I can do it but I just get myself through the door and get through it. Bloody mindedness I suppose! Especially training fasted.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tasty said:


> Haha that is the exact face you'll pull when you see the pictures! Hahah.


No pllllllllease!

George,train less but harder!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

biglbs said:


> George,train less but harder!


That's it mate it's all about intensity when you're trying to cut. That workout is a killer, I do workout B first and then A if I have to do both together. I do it all in less than an hour (the rest times are minimal) then straight into ab work then cardio. I'm ****ed by the end of it though!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

biglbs said:


> No pllllllllease!
> 
> George,train less but harder!


Smart training is in hand now mate.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok day off yesterday and a carb up, training again today.... This week I start the t3 - now in the plan he recommends t3 at 25mcg a day and then adding 25mcg to the dose every week. Thing is my understanding is that it works better at 100mcg 2 days on 2 days off. Any recommendations? Should I stick to the plan or go with 2 on 2 off?


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

I followed this diet starting back in march time worked really well although the last month i switched to carb cycling which realy helped get me lower


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Tasty said:


> Ok day off yesterday and a carb up, training again today.... This week I start the t3 - now in the plan he recommends t3 at 25mcg a day and then adding 25mcg to the dose every week. Thing is my understanding is that it works better at 100mcg 2 days on 2 days off. Any recommendations? Should I stick to the plan or go with 2 on 2 off?


I'm going to be starting T3 soon but i'll be following Ausbuilts protocol from this thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/157566-t3-not-t3.html, post's 4 & 5. He's certainly knows he's stuff!

Good luck with this mate, been subbed a while now and you're doing well


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Just to add to that, this is the ear thermometer he recommends as it's the most accurate.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0001D0LMS/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00

I know it's more expense but i'd rather pay £30 and and be monitor my body temp properly


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Sharp161 said:


> I followed this diet starting back in march time worked really well although the last month i switched to carb cycling which realy helped get me lower


Which carb cycling protocol did you follow mate?  glad to hear it worked well for you. Feel fat after my cheat day yesterday but at least my muscles aren't flat! Haha.



Sharpy76 said:


> I'm going to be starting T3 soon but i'll be following Ausbuilts protocol from this thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/157566-t3-not-t3.html, post's 4 & 5. He's certainly knows he's stuff!
> 
> Good luck with this mate, been subbed a while now and you're doing well





Sharpy76 said:


> Just to add to that, this is the ear thermometer he recommends as it's the most accurate.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0001D0LMS/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00
> 
> I know it's more expense but i'd rather pay £30 and and be monitor my body temp properly


Brilliant thanks mate and glad you've been looking in  I'll read through those links now. Much appreciated!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Just went to the gym with my mrs to work out a program for her and show her all the upper body resistance machines work (I did lower body last week, now she can alternate upper and lower) and then took her through abs and cardio - she said to me after "I though I used to do a good workout but nothing like this!" :wink: just did some back and shoulders so she wasn't on her own so did

Lat Pulldown machine (most awkward thing ever) - 3 x 10 @ 70kg with 1 min rest periods to keep her intensity up

Seated row - the same

Shoulder press - 3 x 10 @ 55, 45, 45 (also well awkward - no wonder people get injured in these gyms!)

Side raises - 3 x 10

Front raises - 3 x 10 - both at 15kg a side.

Abs & cardio... Not a huge workout but glad I helped her out and it was better than nothing. Back to the diet today and proper training again tomorrow. Carb meal 3 has now been cut and I am on to 200g carbs a day.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I hope you didnt beast the crap out of her lol, she wont wanna go again.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

George-Bean said:


> I hope you didnt beast the crap out of her lol, she wont wanna go again.


No not at all mate, she's been doing 30 mins cardio most days and this week she's been doing 3 sets of 20 on the leg machines at nice low weights. Now got her doing 10 reps heavy, followed by 2 sets of 20 lighter and alternating like I said. She seemed to enjoy it


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

That's excellent, I am pretty envious, my Mrs is part sloath.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Mine was as well mate! It's the first step that's the hardest, as soon as she started to see results she enjoyed it.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Tasty said:


> Which carb cycling protocol did you follow mate?  glad to hear it worked well for you. Feel fat after my cheat day yesterday but at least my muscles aren't flat! Haha.


Followed the BigA diet until id done 4 weeks on practically no - 50g carbs then weight loss slowed, had abbs but still bit of fat. Follow this article here...

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/the_carb_cycling_codex

I also used that last summer with great success. I would say though save the carb cycling until your already pretty lean. I think 4 weeks on 50g carbs your metabilism slows right down i felt amazing after my first high carb day smashed the gym and looked better for it


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Wicked thanks for that mate I'll have a read now. Might save that for next time and give myself more time to cut. When I get back from my holiday I start college a few days a week while working, I don't fancy doing all that on a cut. I'm gonna push this as far as I can in my timeframe and then LEAN bulk. Saying that though I know what I'm like and I might want to keep leaning out - I suppose carb cycling might be easier on your moods though?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Right, today was weighing day and I'm up 0.1 of a lb to 217.6? Maybe those few drinks on Friday did more damage than I thought? Unless I've actually gained some, I look leaner than last week visibly so but my legs look a little bigger and some of my lifts have gone up? That might be wishful thinking though, I was pretty disheartened. I do look leaner though I'm sure I do I have definition and outlines where I didn't before.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

keep slogging on mate. Lifts going up, definition coming,,,, its all good from here.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Not well at all today. Diet is off just so I can recover, hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow and can get back on. Don't have time to be ill!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Sucks when your down, takes me ages to recover nowadays, must be an old git lol


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha it definitely takes longer when you get older. When I was a kid I used to lie about being ill, now I lie and pretend I'm not!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok, I hadn't lost any weight on Tuesday... Yesterday I felt rough and ate crap in the morning but in the evening dragged myself to the gym and did a leg workout. Today I weigh

...

212lbs  seeing as I was 226lbs just 16 days ago I don't think that's half bad


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Tasty said:


> 212lbs  seeing as I was 226lbs just 16 days ago I don't think that's half bad


A stone in 2 weeks? That's good bloody going mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Sharpy76 said:


> A stone in 2 weeks? That's good bloody going mate:thumbup1:


Thanks mate  I'm really gonna push for now as its my birthday next Wednesday, so I can see Wednesday and Friday/Saturday being crap for my diet. Unless they've discovered that brandy is amazing at melting fat off.

Today I did back and shoulders :

Military Press - 10, 8, 6, 12 @ 30kg, 50, 50, 30 - 2 min rest

DB press - 8, 6, 6 @ 25kg per side - 1 min rest

Lateral db raises - 10, 10, 10 @ 10kg per side - 30 seconds rest

Lat Pull down - supersets 8/12 - 70kg ss 30kg

Seated row (in a different gym today so making do with no t bar) - 8/12 - 80kg ss 40kg

Rear delt machine - 5 x 10 (not sure on weight)

Then ab work - no cardio as I'm swimming tonight


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> A stone in 2 weeks? That's good bloody going mate:thumbup1:


Second this. Nice to see some results. :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Tasty I know nothing really, but when I do squats I started doing a fitness booster I read about in a mag, warm up light, then go for 50 squats at half your bodyweight. Its a bugger but I like how I'm getting closer to the 50 squats every time I do legs. Great warm up for the big numbers too ;-D Reps on the weight loss mate.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

George-Bean said:


> Tasty I know nothing really, but when I do squats I started doing a fitness booster I read about in a mag, warm up light, then go for 50 squats at half your bodyweight. Its a bugger but I like how I'm getting closer to the 50 squats every time I do legs. Great warm up for the big numbers too ;-D Reps on the weight loss mate.


Cheers mate. That method sounds scary, I can barely walk from the other day still without adding that in! Haha. At the minute I'm doing 4 lots of supersets on my legs and 50 reps of leg extensions with a 30sec gap between each 10. When I finish this cycle of training though I might well give it a try. How's it working out for you?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

My squats went from 3x8x80/90kg up to 130kg  I will never ever neglect my legs again, I was working out to much (everyday 2 hours weights + 1 hour cardio) now I do 1 hour weights one night and then one hour cardio the next night. My lifts have gone thru the ceiling and I'm seeing improvements in every aspect. Legs are now a painful pleasure lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok my son?

See you are still pushing hard in there,low rest is a great way forward,between sets


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

biglbs said:


> Ok my son?
> 
> See you are still pushing hard in there,low rest is a great way forward,between sets


Yes pops all good, didn't train today as I'm at my birds and I didn't have enough money to get to her local gym (a bus ride away) and then train. Wages will be in by tomorrow though I hope  yeah I do that on all workouts - reduce the rest period for each exercise. Start off 2 mins, then 1, then 30 seconds.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Let me know if ya need a sub


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Trained yesterday, not today though - cant get on a pc to log what I did but will update when I can. Just so tired today. Took a pic yesterday, looking watery, had to go back to the NPP blend as my prop ran out and my man's away.... 3 jabs in and I'm like a waterbed. At least my arms are back! Haha. I'll take more again when I've shed some water and more weight.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha check this out, was just going through my photos from when I started training to now. It's nice to see that change... Bodyfat at a similar level to it was but the size difference makes it all worth it!












Tasty said:


>


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Well done, you've packed on a lot of muscle :beer:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

OoOi,well done mate,more reps x


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Appreciated daddio


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*

*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*

*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*

*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*

*
* :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ooop? :whistling:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha thanks flubs  you're a diamond.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Yo Tasty looking good mate, hows things diet/routines, lebido hahahah 

Happy bday you swine!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Things are on hold for now, for instance today I have eaten mainly cake and sausage rolls haha. Still training the same routine, next week on Monday I will go for one final push.

Thanks for the birthday wishes.

Yeah I'm hench


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh and libido is fine :wink: getting special birthday love today and shall be leaving my birds face like a decorators radio.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Oh and libido is fine :wink: getting special birthday love today and shall be leaving my birds face like a decorators radio.


PMSL


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Soooooo.....your day will be this?



this......

and very strangely.....this?.............heee heeee...... :blush:

don't mind me....I'm 'aving a birthday muck in your journal...will be gone soooooooon...soooooooooooonnnn...I tell thee......sooooooooon... :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha that is EXACTLY it! Add in some vodka, brandy and by Saturday, a pile of Peruvian marching powder and you will be somewhere close to what I'm up to.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh fook,i missed my boys birthday again,sh17 sorry son,please accept belated,hope you had a great one and caught no deseases. :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

What's happening fella?

Must've a been a heavy, messy birthday, a month has passed and no updates?!?!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> What's happening fella?
> 
> Must've a been a heavy, messy birthday, a month has passed and no updates?!?!


He is still p1ssed!Off on jaunt with mates in a small bus or the like now:lol: :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

biglbs said:


> He is still p1ssed!Off on jaunt with mates in a small bus or the like now:lol: :lol:


Lol, you're only young once i suppose. He was going along well though, he'll be kicking himself soon!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, you're only young once i suppose. He was going along well though, he'll be kicking himself soon!


On the nose!!!!oh well..................


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello! Sorry I haven't had a computer! I don't like doin the updates on my phone - you do know this big man I told you in the other thread! Haha. I am now 205lbs  holiday tomorrow! I'll get a photo soon and post it up.


----------



## lukenlearn (Dec 3, 2011)

Tasty said:


> I have started and not finished a few of these journals before, but with no end goal so this time, I'm sticking to it!
> 
> Tomorrow I start the diet, training and supps outlined in this article:
> 
> ...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tasty said:


> Hello! Sorry I haven't had a computer! I don't like doin the updates on my phone - you do know this big man I told you in the other thread! Haha. I am now 205lbs  holiday tomorrow! I'll get a photo soon and post it up.


You told me what you have been upto too,REMEMBER son:lol::cool:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha yeah I have been well naughty, I look the best I ever have though which is wicked  tomorrow the real naughtiness starts with the 20 hour road trip to Croatia for this festival


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Tasty said:


> Hello! Sorry I haven't had a computer! I don't like doin the updates on my phone - you do know this big man I told you in the other thread! Haha. I am now 205lbs  holiday tomorrow! I'll get a photo soon and post it up.


He's ALIVE!!!!!!!

Have a good holiday fella


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tasty said:


> Haha yeah I have been well naughty, I look the best I ever have though which is wicked  tomorrow the real naughtiness starts with the 20 hour road trip to Croatia for this festival


You make it through mate???


----------

